# Harley



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

I am hoping this works if not will re upload the usual way
as you can see he has changed so much I really have no idea what he will end up like!


https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...sid=C4A657E06A9ECB78!171&authkey=Ce!zejRLYFs$


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He has changed Mary, but just as lovely as ever. Who's his friend?


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

That is cockapoo Ronnie who I look after sometimes well actually a lot of the time!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! The ones of the dogs cuddling is just adorable.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwww he is looking braw, what a gorgeous boy, still defo very cocker like but his coat is coming in lovely. Love the photo of him winking. How's the training coming on? Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The cuddle pics are my favorite!!!! he has changed alot mary! he is so cute! the wink photo is adorable too!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Harley looks lovely, he looks very proud on some of those pics  xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He is lovely! Still very cockerish. Love the pics of him and Ronnie.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I can't get to the photos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics Mary

Harley and Ronnie as very close... great to see.... xx


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh hes so handsome .............. love the winking one


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely photos. Stunning looking too.


----------

